# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إني أجهل ماذا تعني كلمة إرهاصات , فمن لها ؟

## محبة الفضيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الإخوة الكرام بارك الله فيكم 

ماذا تعني كلمة إرهاصات بشكل عام و في هذا النص ماذا تعني " روى ابن سعد أن إرهاصات بالبعثة وقعت عند الميلاد , فسقطت أربع عشرة شرفة من إيوان كسرى ..... " ؟!

وجزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## محمد ابن الخالدي

فيما يظهر لي - والله أعلم - أنها تعني : بدايات أو مقدمات .

----------


## أُفكِّر

> ولم يكُنْ ذَنْبُهُ عن إرْهَاصٍ أي: إصْرَارٍ وإرْصَادٍ، وإنَّما كان عارِضاً.


لسان العرب

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الإرهاص: المقدمة التي تشير إلى قرب وقوع الشيء، وهي لفظة عربية قديمة. ففي لسان العرب:



> والإرهاص: الإثباتُ. واستعمله أبو حنيفة في المطر فقال "وأما الفَرْغُ المقدَّم فإن نوءه من الأنواء المشهورة المذكورة المحمودة النافعة، لأنه إرهاصٌ للوسمي". قال ابن سيده" "وعندي أنه يريد أنه مقدِّمةٌ له وإيذانٌ به"

----------


## عادل أحمدموسى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الإخوة الكرام بارك الله فيكم 
> ماذا تعني كلمة إرهاصات بشكل عام و في هذا النص ماذا تعني " روى ابن سعد أن إرهاصات بالبعثة وقعت عند الميلاد , فسقطت أربع عشرة شرفة من إيوان كسرى ..... " ؟!
> وجزاكم الله خيراً .


جاء في المعجم الوسيط تحت مادة (رَهَصَ)
الإرهاص (شرعا) الأمر الخارق للعادة يظهر للنبي قبل بعثته 
أما الفعل أرهص فله عدة معان :
أرهص على الذنب : أصر عليه 
أرهص : بنى مراهص والمراهص جمع مرهصة وهي الدرجة 
أرهص البناء : أقام له مراهص ترفده لئلا يميل 
أما الفعل أرهص فله عدة معان :
أرهص الشيء :أثبته وأسسه 
أرهص الله فلانا للخير : جعلهمعدنا له ومأتى

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

الإخوة و الأخوات 

بوركتم ولا حُرمتم الأجر الجزيل .

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

الإرهاصات  قد تأتي بمعنى التمهيد والمقدمة والبداية .
بالإضافة إلى أقوال السادة الزملاء .

----------

